# Need 5 days of backup coverage in Andover, MA



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm looking for a backup for 5 days in January. I have an out of town trip and need my commercial account covered in the event of any weather. Jan 19-24. 150 parking spot doctors office. Opens at 7am so needs to be clear by then, a pass during the day if there is snowfall throughout the day to keep the main lanes cleared.

Need someone with experience, reliable and a vbox. Please contact if you can help with this.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I work right there and would love to help you out. Sorry but I just don't have a sander.If you ever get stuck you can always call me.


----------



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

I am in the Salem NH area I am willing to help out but I dont have a sander. Send me a pm if interested


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

That's my pediatrician's office. I may be able to help you out, we do a lot of plowing in Andover. There's another building behind that one, you don't do that too? I would've figured one person does both.

Matt
978 475 0003
[email protected]


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply guys. Email notification didn't work on this thread.

2 different subs for each building. They are managed by different companies.

I've got a call into a buddy that has an operation out of Salem NH. I'm hoping he can provide coverage in the even it snows during the week. I will keep you guys in mind if I get in a jam and make it worth your while.

Thanks for the offers!


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Yaz;416896 said:


> I work right there and would love to help you out. Sorry but I just don't have a sander.If you ever get stuck you can always call me.


Yaz, PM me your info or give me a ring if you can still help out 603.490.2423

Thanks
Joe


----------

